# Fuel Pump Relay Location



## Listo14 (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone have a picture or can tell me where the fuel pump relay is located.

I need to relieve fuel system pressure so i can replace my boys injector

Thank you.


----------



## nickz3188 (Sep 27, 2007)

just pull up the back carpet and unplug the fuel pump all together, thats how i did it on my z31, not 100% if it's the same though


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Listo14 said:


> Anyone have a picture or can tell me where the fuel pump relay is located.
> 
> I need to relieve fuel system pressure so i can replace my boys injector
> 
> Thank you.


You can pull the fuel pump fusable link to relive the fuel pressure next to the battery.


----------

